# Pregnant on prostap



## Mrs Cullen

Hi ladies. So I've not been here for a very long time. 2010 infact. When I was pregnant with my b/g twins. They are perfect and turning 6 next month. I am however 8 weeks pregnant. Totally unplanned and unexpected. I have been on prostap (medically induced menopause) as I suffer with terrible endometriosis. then 2 weeks ago we find out I'm pregnant. Never in a million years did I expect this. I have had 2 scans so far, both showed babba growing as it should. I do however have this constant fear regarding the prostap. Everywhere I read says you must not get pregnant whilst on this drug &#128534; the docs have told me they won't know untill more detailed scans at 12 weeks if there will be any abnormalities. Have any of you ever been pregnant whilst on the temp menopause? just hoping and praying everything turns out OK for babba &#128536;


----------



## kajastarlight

No experience at all, but I didn't want to read and run. Fingers crossed you lo is one of those completely unaffected by it!


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Thank you &#128536;


----------



## Maimy88

Hi Mrs Cullen, I hope everything has gone well with your pregnancy. I stumbled across your post when searching about conceiving whilst on prostap. I wasn't forewarned of any of the risks I've since found out about and now feel awful. If you are comfortable with it would you mind sharing how things went for you? I'm feeling really anxious and hope a real persons story might help calm me down.


----------

